# Mark Coleman Threw A Fight in Pride?!?



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

is this really true?!? i just discovered this a while ago. here's the link that makes the claim:

YouTube - Mark Coleman Disgraces America

my apologies if this is incredibly old. how is he allowed to fight if he threw fights? the only thing i can think of is that he was never "caught".

so, what say you?!?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It was in Pride, therefore they didn't really give much of a shit. The fight's been a known work for a while now. Hilarious how Takada worked that fight like his other pro wrestling fights, making it even more obvious than the commentators.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah that was a thrown fight. It's so obvious. Coleman would have wiped the floor with Takada otherwise.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

jehu pitchfork said:


> is this really true?!? i just discovered this a while ago. here's the link that makes the claim:
> 
> YouTube - Mark Coleman Disgraces America
> 
> ...


Yeah you can tell that's for real just by watching the fight. I mean he had side control then jumped out of it and handed his arm to Takada.


----------



## St. James (Jun 11, 2007)

I had never heard of this before your thread...I watched the video and maybe I'm missing something but I don't really see any glaring or obvious evidence that Coleman took a dive. He seemed like he tried everything to end it quickly, couldn't, gassed and got caught in a heel hook...I've seen that kind of thing countless times.

Please explain what I'm not seeing?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

St. James said:


> Please explain what I'm not seeing?


Giving up side mount to go into someone's guard is not something an olympic wrestler or MMA veteran would do. Also, Coleman had the most fierce GnP back in the day, he would have creamed Takada but he went really lightly on him. Lastly, did you even watch that heel-hook? rofl, he layed on his belly like a ******* fish.. didn't even try to pull his leg out.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Just listen to the commentary.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Those knees and punches colemans throwing can't be causing any pain for the other guy at all.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

lol, at the end, the commentators...
"what the hell"
"what..."
"how the hell did that happen"


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

St. James said:


> I had never heard of this before your thread...I watched the video and maybe I'm missing something but I don't really see any glaring or obvious evidence that Coleman took a dive. He seemed like he tried everything to end it quickly, couldn't, gassed and got caught in a heel hook...I've seen that kind of thing countless times.
> 
> Please explain what I'm not seeing?


it's so obvious how can you not see that it was worked i mean he jumped from side mount and then fought to get back into his guard when he could've very easily passed back into side mount like he'd done earlier and then he baited him to take the heel hook he left his leg there forever and then stepped btw his legs so it would be right there and then didn't even try to get out of it and he wasnt gassed he was fine takada was gassed tho did you see him after?


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks for clarifying y'all. i appreciate it.

man, i REALLY can't stand coleman, & this just seals the deal for me.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Goddamn Firewall at work lol


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

hahaha damn I love how coleman just stands there in Takadas guard punching him in the thys...wow.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

This fight wasn't fixed, Coleman just had a retarded urge to do something unconventional. He also wanted to see if he could escape the heel-hook without trying. You live, you learn, right?


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Another example to prove that Coleman is a classless, roided out douche bag. I can't say that I am suprised. The fight was a joke. In addition, to his classy performance against Rua, Coleman is a jackass.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

What a douchebag. Watching Coleman's fights with Cro Cop and Fedor make me feel better, though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The pride of Hammerhouse Mark "roid rage" Coleman


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Don't any of you remember the good mark coleman of old?
He wasn't like this ten years ago.....he was a god.
You don't know how bad he needed the money.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Coleman=Douche-nozzle.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Let me just say that I can't stand Takada and his shit-eating grin.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Let me just say that I can't stand Takada and his shit-eating grin.


The only good thing about Takada is the fact that Rickson owned him. Twice.:thumbsup:


----------



## payableondeath (Jun 13, 2007)

thats insane how do you "throw a fight"???


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

You allow your opponent to win, like mark did in this video.......:confused02:


----------

